# Who 'play fights" with their birds?



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

For my cockatiels the day is never complete unless they spar with me at least once per day.
it is just play fighting where they stand their ground and play fight my finger.

The play fight might last a minute or two where the birds advance and retreat from my waggling finger. The will race over for a bout when they notice the fighting finger and thumb held like a birds beak. They nip but don't bite hard.

The birds return to their normal nature very quickly.


I have not read of any body else that does this. What are your experiences with this?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yeah. I did it to my conure when I had him. It was really fun. 

I know CaliTiels play fights with her birds.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh heck ya I do. I play fight with my cockatiel and conure all the time. Jaid just likes to fight, so I usually spar with him, but my conure is more hands on, meaning like I can grab his head or beak without him getting too aggressive like Jaid. I can do anything with my hands and Danny will know I'm just playing with him. Normally he doesn't bite too hard when I'm playing with him, but sometimes he'll get too excited. Jaid will do that occasionally as well


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to call out "beaky fights!" to Baby Boy and he'd come flying/running over to play-fight my fingers. We both enjoyed it, and I'd get tired before he did.


----------



## Calisi (Mar 29, 2017)

Interesting!!...

Last night, Angel was feisty - kind of nipping at me, almost bit my finger. I thought she was just cranky.

I had a older and much wilder bird before, and she bit HARD - so I am a little afraid to encourage Angel to even nibble on me. 

Maybe --- eventually.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to with Zoe but then suddenly she decided it's not cool anymore and gets really mad if I try lmao.
I also used to with Sam but he's grown up now and tends to use his beak a lot harder than he used to and it hurts haha.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Oscar nips and it's not really painful when I mess around with him. Beauty, on the other hand would really clamp down on your finger so I didn't bother. That said, he was a much friendlier bird and I assume his boundaries were stricter. You couldn't go near his cage and certainly not put your hand in it but Oscar will let you lift him out.


----------

